# What is the correct Cytomel/Synthroid combo to equal 60 mg Armour?



## gr8bliss (May 20, 2015)

My doctor is switching me to a Cytomel/Synthroid combination from Armour and I suspect she has the dosage wrong. I have been on 60 mg Armour and I had written down that that was equal to 10 mcg Cytomel + 63 mcg Synthroid. Problem is I can't find where I got that information and my doctor is saying 25 mcg Cytomel + 100 mcg Synthroid = 60 mg Armour. I don't trust this is right since I had conflicting information and I was always told before that 60mg Armour = 100 mcg Synthroid. To me that says 100+25= too much! Also like most people with thyroid issues I don't trust doctors. Any of them. At all. Especially since she was trying to tell me that Cytomel was t4. Ya she finally looked it up lol.

Thx!


----------



## gr8bliss (May 20, 2015)

Ok now I have read that the ratio is 1:3 and also 1:5...I am confused. So much conflicting information!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> They provide 38 mcg levothyroxine (T4) and 9 mcg liothyronine (T3) per grain of thyroid. The inactive ingredients are calcium stearate, dextrose, microcrystalline cellulose, sodium starch glycolate and opadry white.


http://www.drugs.com/pro/armour-thyroid.html

I can't help you as far as what a "grain" quantity is but someone else will chime in with that info who uses Armour.


----------



## gr8bliss (May 20, 2015)

Thank you! One grain is 60 mg. Here is what I figured in case anyone else is interested:

I grain Armour (60mg) has 9 mcg t3 and 38 mcg t4 ( as Lovelkn said )

t3 is 5x more potent than t4 so one grain is equal to 83 mcg Synthroid - 9mcg(t3)x5+38(t4)=83

the correct human ratio of t3:t4 is supposedly 3.3 so 10mcg Cytomel +33 mcg Syntroid =83mcg Synthroid alone - (10mcg(t3)x5+33mcg(t4)=83


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Lovlkn is correct. Armour is the perfect 4 to 1 ratio.

Hugs,


----------



## graves84 (Oct 7, 2013)

If it helps any-i'm starting armour because my t3 and t4 doesn't convert. My Dr is taking me from 100mg levo too 60 Armour so yes-that dose would be right. I'm so excited to change, but now that I read this it makes me nervous it won't work.


----------

